# Sinut tahdoin omaksein



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody:
I would like to know the meaning of this structure, since my Finnish is not very good.

Context:
Kun silmiis sinisiin katsoin
Luulin niin onnen susta löytyneen
Sua rakastin, muut unohdin
Sinut tahdoin omaksein
(Bye bye, baby, CatCat)

Kind regards
Carlos M.S.


----------



## Mats Norberg

I'm not a native finn so my translation may be a Little shaky but I will at least try.

When I looked into your blue Eyes
I thouht I found happyness in you
I loved you, the others I forgot
I wanted you for myself
By By, baby, CatCat

I sounds like a mourning hymn. Some beloved has passed away.

Mats


----------



## Määränpää

*oma* = "own"
*-kse-* = -ksi = translative case suffix
*-in* = -ni = first-person singular possessive suffix ("-ni" is the standard form, "-in" is used only in poetry and songs)


----------



## CarlitosMS

Doesn't "omaksein" actually mean "for me to own you"?


----------



## Mats Norberg

Doesn't "omaksein" actually mean "for me to own you"? 

It should probably be interpreted mutually.

I want you!
I want you to become my wife.
I own you and you own me.

As in all love relationships.


----------



## CarlitosMS

Another possibility is "I wanted you to be mine".


----------



## Gavril

CarlitosMS said:


> Doesn't "omaksein" actually mean "for me to own you"?



That would be "omistaakseni sinut" or similar.


----------



## Määränpää

CarlitosMS said:


> Doesn't "omaksein" actually mean "for me to own you"?


I meant the adjective "own", not the verb.

_I just want you *for my own*
More than you could ever know_
- Mariah Carey



CarlitosMS said:


> Another possibility is "I wanted you to be mine".


This is closer.


----------

